#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Is it safe to invest on Bitcoin in 2019?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,


There are lots of virtual currencies like ethereum ,litecoin,ripple and bitcoin. Bitcoin is most popular among them and it becomes a trend to invest in bitcoin, but bitcoin price is not stable. Investing in a bitcoin is more like speculation than a real investment. So I want to know whether investing in a bitcoin is a smart idea or not. How we are going to earn income from it?


PS: Guys, let me know your suggestions in the comments.

----------

